# A Berry good day (at least for most of us)



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

AFdude talked me into going to Strawberry this morning with hattrick and his bro. We left the valley to rain, got to heber and it was clear skies and 40 degress,looked clear towards Daniels. Got to the Soldier Creek boat ramp approx 8am we were greeted with high clouds, windy and 24 degrees, unloaded and headed a coupke 100 yards SE of the ramp, drilled a couple holes in 16-20'. Took about an hour and 6-7 holes to find the magic depth
[attachment=8:2hn0u7r1]depth.jpg[/attachment:2hn0u7r1]
1st few fish were small bows and cutts
[attachment=7:2hn0u7r1]small cutt.jpg[/attachment:2hn0u7r1]
[attachment=6:2hn0u7r1]1stbow.jpg[/attachment:2hn0u7r1]
The boys had moved further SE and looking there direction I could see the storm coming[attachment=5:2hn0u7r1]storm1.jpg[/attachment:2hn0u7r1]
Once the snow started falling I got into some bigger fish, this one was just shy of the magic 22"
[attachment=4:2hn0u7r1]almost22.jpg[/attachment:2hn0u7r1]
next fished missed the mark by 1/2"
[attachment=3:2hn0u7r1]21.jpg[/attachment:2hn0u7r1]
Being the nice guy I am I went over and told the boys the fishing was hott in my area. Hattrick and his bro reported decent fishing and had a couple fat bows on the ice. AFdude was having one of those forgetable days and the smell of skunk was heavy in this tent. I returned to my area with AF and quickly caught this nice double of keeper bows
[attachment=2:2hn0u7r1]snowy bows.jpg[/attachment:2hn0u7r1]
2 more nice 16 and 17" bows filled my limit
[attachment=1:2hn0u7r1]double.jpg[/attachment:2hn0u7r1]
BY now it's close to 11am and snowing hard, 3-4" since we got there, decided to pack up and call it a day. Didn't keep track of the total I landed but I would guess at least 18-20 with approx 60% rainbows, 1/2" berkley white pencil grub on a 1/16oz lead jig head tipped with night crawler caught all but 1
can't wait to cook these fillets tommorow night
[attachment=0:2hn0u7r1]fillets.jpg[/attachment:2hn0u7r1]


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh what an awesome day! Im jealous. Went to berry last Friday did good but not that good. What depth was you fishing ? Went to Utah lake this morn and got skunked in the rain. I have the same finder by the way, its the only way to go .


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

K wait, you caught that many and afdude got skunked?


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

Good for you guys. I spoke with two different groups that went up, one to the Berry and one to the SC side, the Berry side got 1 17 inch cut and the SC side got 3 smaller bows. Sounds like you guys had the hot hand today. Good on ya.......


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Lets leave it at a forgetable day. And not a skunk luckily but close to it! Got to look forward to next time to redeem myself. Fillet's look great btw!


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

It was a good day on the ice. Caught some great fish and had a fun time giving AF crap for all those times we have been out and the reverse has happend. The thing that kept the fish coming back to my line was a 1/2 inch copper tube jig tipped with a waxie. I was fishing at 12 feet and watched most of the fish take the jig looking down through the hole.


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

AFDude! Better luck next time!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Taters, your still kickin? Don't see you on here much anymore!


----------

